# black and silent crickets kept together?



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

is it possible to keep black crickets and silent crickets in the same large enclosure?


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure, but since no one else responded yet... I would try some out together in a small enclosure and keep a close eye on them. Compared to locusts and roaches that I breed, I have a feeling (potentially completley wrong) that crickets are the more violent/evil of the 3 and more likely to go kicking off on eachother... might be just a case of making sure always well fed and hydrated.

I would try with a small amount but I would expect kick-offs. Not a big fan of crickets lol.


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

If possible though, I would breed them seperately as my head handles things easier that way and it would 'feel' better... but I'm a bit weird :whistling2:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

im not breeding crickets as i too dont like the little bastards lol.. its just i got a delivery of live food which included 400 ish black crickets even though i ordered silent/brown crickets, and then they rectified my order and sent me the missing locusts plus the initial ordered 500 silent/brown crickets, i was just wanting to put them in as they slowly get eaten lol.. theyd have a constant supply of fresh fruit n veg


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah yeah, I remember your thread now... that's a lot of crickets, I don't envy you lol.

I'd give it a go with a small amount as a trial because I'm not confident of their peacekeeping abilities. Should be someone on here that would know for sure though, hopefully on soon.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

anyone? lol


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

they will fight,


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

who will win? lol.. iv got 1000 silent and 500 black and atm the 1000 silent crickets are just in the bags they get delivered in


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

The black will win,


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

The blacks will kill and eat the browns, I used to keep both and locust in a 2ft viv I had spare, after a day or two the browns were all dead and the blacks had started eatting the locusts eyes out, they are just horrible little evil things lol


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Ah bollocks lol, anyone want 400 free black crickets?


----------



## JMDaniels (Sep 28, 2012)

You might be able to keep them in the same container if it is for a very short time. I'd recommend keeping them separately though. The black crickets have a reputation for being much more aggressive and could destroy your silent crickets.


----------

